# HELP PLEASE!



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

A very feral cat has been found. She is also (I am pretty sure) very pregnant cat. I visited her today, and she is absolutely FRIGHTENED! She won't come anywhere near humans, and adopted the classic Feral pose. I think she was a runaway. She looks about 5 yrs old. How can I catch her? She lives in an abandoned house, and comes out to eat. SHould I sack her? I can't buy a trap, because this will not work for family reasons...(dad won't buy it, so on...) What would you do? I am saving up fo ra kennel for her. 

Spuzzi.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You should sit quietly a moderate distance from the great smelling food 8you put out for her. When she feels comfortable at that distance, VERY gradually move the food closer to you. Be very patient. Do not try to pet her. Let her come to you, no matter how long it takes. Good luck! 

Oh, getting her used to your scent is important also, so the dirty sweatshirt idea is a good one.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Jeannie! I visited her, I'll post a pic of the "classic" feral pose if you want! http://catcatcat.com/images/hiss.gif http://www.horror-wood.com/cobra.26.jpg http://www.allanbantick.net/images/cat_hiss.jpg she actually looks like the last scottish wildcat!!! I SWEAR! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If she's a different variety from the housecat, I would not go near her. It would be too dangerous. Even with the feral domestic feline, you must be extremely careful. However, if she's an exotic cat, you should not attempt to tame her. Be careful.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

don't worry, she is not really a wild cat, just a tabby that looks like a scottish wildcat.


----------

